# Tycoon Lake



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

My neighbor was telling me a little about Tycoon Lake this evening. Anyone have any experience/advice on this lake? Would it be worth driving down from Parkersburg for? Thanks

Blessings!!!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of the biggest panfish around live at tycoon!

We make a 2 hour drive to fish it....



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

There are some Monsters hiding in Tycoon. Ive caught big Bass, Crappie,and Cat out of the lake. Lots of shore access and electric motor only.


----------



## Berg69 (May 11, 2012)

how good is the Cats in tycoon?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Catfishng there is hit or miss , Ive been there some nights where Ive caught 10-15 a night then some nights caught 0. Theres some Big Cats in there though


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

My girlfriend,my mom, my brother, and i went to tycoon lake last year and we caught two bass and one catfish. We spent all day there and they caught a million tiny bluegill. my girlfriend and i returned multiple times and couldnt get anything. i have heard recently that tycoon lake is very overfished by locals


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree about overfishing, but if You get there early in the year , You can do good, Early spring Crappir bite is great


----------



## Berg69 (May 11, 2012)

went catfishing tonight had one bite in 4 hours ...it was a good hit almost took my pole off the pier got it about 10 foot from the pier and then the hook popped out ...so no luck tonight ill try again a different night


----------



## Berg69 (May 11, 2012)

Went to Tycoon last night catfishing my buddy and i caught around 6 fish but the biggest cat topped the scale at 29.6 lbs and damn if he didnt put up a fight


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Fish Congrats..


----------

